# Medical Bills



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

My husband and I are about 5k down under medical bills. I keep getting depressed over it, and I am pulling away from him emotionally. I don't want to deal with it and when he tries to talk about it, I shut down. I love him to death and we are extremely happy, but these bills are going to ruin us, and I don't know what to do. He doesn't feel the strain I do and that frustrates me.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

The bills will only ruin you if you let it. My advice.... talk to a debt counselor, set a plan of action and budget. You two need to work on solving the bill issue together. I understand how stressful owing money can be. My own H alone has 26 thousand he owes in medical bills for his surgery. Then of course there are medical bills for the kids and the upcomming one we will have to deal with for when the baby is born. So I DO understand where your comming from.. but like i said this will only ruin your relationship if you let it. Work as a team to eliminate this stress.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Tikii said:


> My husband and I are about 5k down under medical bills. I keep getting depressed over it, and I am pulling away from him emotionally. I don't want to deal with it and when he tries to talk about it, I shut down. I love him to death and we are extremely happy, but these bills are going to ruin us, and I don't know what to do. He doesn't feel the strain I do and that frustrates me.


I had a whole bunch of medical bills from an ER visit from my anaphylaxis. Dumb butts tested me for street drugs. Cost an arm and a leg. I ended up applying for financial assistance and got the remainder of the bill written off. It was 4K at that point. If you can apply for any kind of aid, do. Otherwise you should be able to set up a zero-interest payment plan with a low payment. But the minute you might then qualify for financial aid, at any time while you're in repayment, apply!


----------

